# Sodium percarbonate



## koolkuna (19/11/16)

Hi 
Has anyone used Sodium percarbonate as a espresso machine cleaner?? Sorry about the topic but I'm into everything that you can brew.


----------



## MHB (19/11/16)

Yep - works a treat.
Most of the commercial cleaners are perk, some have a bit of something else like Sodium Metasilicate, like PBW or the BBW my local stocks.
I throw a pinch in the drip tray to stop it getting stinky.
Mark


----------



## Robbo2234 (19/11/16)

Do it all the time!


----------



## QldKev (19/11/16)

I thought in the coffee world (Breville, The Oracle user) the main active cleaner as Sodium carbonate, then Sodium percarbonate later. But I guess any cleaning is better than no cleaning. You should be able to get cafetto s15 pretty cheap.

Read this for a decent spread of active ingredients, a recent msds
http://www.totalsupply.com.au/msds/coffee%20clean.pdf

60 tabs for a bit over $20, should last years
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/60-BREVILLE-S15-Super-Automatic-Espresso-Coffee-Machine-Cleaning-Tablets-Cafetto-/171505677663?hash=item27ee88f55f:gOkAAOSwintXSTYu


----------



## Lyrebird_Cycles (19/11/16)

I use amidosulphonic acid, AKA sulphamic acid*, much more effective than any high pH cleaner IMO. Citric will do at a pinch.







* Used to be the active ingredient in CLR before they emasculated it.


----------



## Mr B (19/11/16)

Lyrebird_Cycles said:


> I use amidosulphonic acid, AKA sulphamic acid*, much more effective than any high pH cleaner IMO. Citric will do at a pinch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interested. You would use this (citric in my case) for the group head as well as the general internals from the water tank cycle?

What kind of dosage per liter would you use for citric?

More info greatly appreciated


----------



## Lyrebird_Cycles (19/11/16)

I use about 2% solution straight into the water tank. Run 1/3 through the system including the grouphead, wait a while, run another 1/3 through, wait a while, run the last through then follow with clean water until you can't taste the acid. Job done.

Also works for the steamer wand but since I never pollute coffee with cow sweat* I don't do this often.

When the portafilter is really filthy I just clean it with caustic. Warning: only do this with machines that have nickel plated brass portafilters, not the cheap shitty aluminium ones. Caustic eats aluminium.


* Mammary glands are modified sweat glands, so milk is basically cow sweat with extra nutrients. Think about that next time you put it in your coffee.


----------



## abyss (19/11/16)

Lyrebird_Cycles said:


> I use about 2% solution straight into the water tank. Run 1/3 through the system including the grouphead, wait a while, run another 1/3 through, wait a while, run the last through then follow with clean water until you can't taste the acid. Job done.
> 
> Also works for the steamer wand but since I never pollute coffee with cow sweat* I don't do this often.
> 
> ...


As far as I know Humans are the only animal on the planet that drinks milk after weaning.
In moderation beer must surely be a healthy alternative.


----------



## Lyrebird_Cycles (19/11/16)

abyss said:


> beer must surely be a healthy alternative.


But it tastes horrible in coffee.


Come to think of it, coffee tastes pretty bad in beer, too.


----------



## madpierre06 (19/11/16)

Had never considered this....good one. I'll give oit a go when I next clean my machine.


----------



## Batz (20/11/16)

Lyrebird_Cycles said:


> .
> 
> 
> Come to think of it, coffee tastes pretty bad in beer, too.


I've had some fantastic coffee stouts etc. So can't really agree with you there.


----------



## Bribie G (20/11/16)

My coffee plunger is also my hop plunger.
Anyway my taste buds are totally screwed after too many case swaps.





(joking)


----------



## Lyrebird_Cycles (20/11/16)

Batz said:


> I've had some fantastic coffee stouts etc. So can't really agree with you there.


My problem with them is they taste like perfectly good stout and pissweak coffee.

Happy to be proven wrng.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/11/16)

Add more coffee then 

I put a couple of good strong shots in stout


----------



## manticle (20/11/16)

Chocolate coffee milk stout.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/11/16)

manticle said:


> Chocolate coffee milk stout.


 :icon_drool2:


----------



## Lyrebird_Cycles (20/11/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Add more coffee then


I use 21 g of beans to make 30 ml of coffee.

At that rate I'd need 17.5 kg of beans for a 25 litre brew.

It won't fit.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/11/16)

Pfft...course it will fit


----------



## mofox1 (20/11/16)

Not sure if this is a TWSS, or a TWHS....


----------

